

UX Weekly, Take 2 - simonv3
http://uxwkly.com/

======
simonv3
Here's some of my reasoning for the newsletter, and what's going to happen in
the future:

[http://piranhabay.co.uk/post/65912038650/ux-weekly-
take-2](http://piranhabay.co.uk/post/65912038650/ux-weekly-take-2)

